# Theft- How do you protect your shop from theft?



## DavidTTU (Dec 3, 2013)

This past Monday I came home to my house to find my rear door kicked in and my house ransacked. Petty burglary is not unheard of in my neighborhood and I was the most recent victim. Lucky for me they went right past my garage shop and all of my tools were left alone.

I am grateful for this, but I would also like to be more prepared. I am interested in how you guys secure your shop, or if you do? Having spent a little while on youtube, I know see how easy it is to kick in even a reinforced door and door frame, as well as how easy it is to punch a garage lock. Anyone have any tips or advice?

DY

PS. It was satisfying being able to fix the door myself and save on not having to use my home insurance (which is a whole different robbery but that isnt what this site is for)


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Alarm system, steel exterior doors, and weapons.
Bill


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Twelve gauge. String from the door knob to the trigger. I killed two raccoons and a feral hog last year.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

David, I am sorry to hear about the break in. We had one 40 years ago and it is really unsettling.

We now have a monitored alarm system that has motion detectors, glass break sensors, video and audible alarm (not to mention water, carbon monoxide, low temperature, power & smoke). It costs about $45/month. It is reassuring to know that everything is okay when we are away.

I am of the opinion that any door can be broken into so the only viable alternative is to scare the would be thief off by an audible alarm (might be a "junk yard" dog). FWIW


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

I was at the epicenter for burglary a couple years back, local police accredited the sudden rise in crime to a new batch of meth. I made signs that read " trespassers will be sodomized'' and put them up around my property. Didn't get my ups packages for a while.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I woke up 13 years ago in bed with a gun pointed to my face while in bed after hearing a huge thud. Someone knocked in my door and had me at gun point. He took everything I owned of worth at the time.

Since then I've owned 3 Rhodesian ridge backs, all trained to only respond to German commands. All 3 trained by the same ex marine K-9 unit that sends out bomb sniffing dogs all over the US.

Not only the best money I've ever spent but they have all been the most loyal dogs I've ever seen. My best dog Chip, I can tell him to guard the door and when I wake up in the morning he's still sitting and the door staring at the doorknob.

Paul


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

I put in a heavy duty re-enforced kick plate and also re-enforced the hinge side. I put bars on the only windows and motion sensor lights around the exterior. Did I mention the double sided deadbolt? I also am good friends with both of my neighbors they are retired and home most of the time.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

What Bill White said.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a monitored alarm system and very sturdy doors. For security, there are now windows on my garage or shop. The garage doors are heavy steel and doors are steel with bars across them.

My shop and garage are on the opposite end of the house as the bedrooms. Having a monitored system for both smoke, fire and intrusions make me feel safer. I also have two loud dogs.

Lastly, I just completed a full inventory with a spreadsheet and pictures of everything.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Some type of camera system is probably a smart idea.


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

I live in a small town.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> Some type of camera system is probably a smart idea.
> 
> - dhazelton


Do a google search for security camera watches thief …. I've seen several vids where the victim is at work, on the phone with the police while she is watching thieves ransack her house. And she's helpless to stop them. Sad but true.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have two "Doorman". Mister Smith, and Mister Wesson. Along with a shop dog.

They have tried to break into my van a week or so ago…..flash from the camera stopped that.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Nothing beats a big dog… they are advanced early warning detection systems with teeth, and the last thing a thief wants to deal with.

As for the van… years ago I used to do HVAC service and had problems with people breaking into the van when I was in a building doing work. Problem was solved with the addition of a 12 foot python 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

DavidTTU,

It is unfortunate that this is the world we live in, but it is. What is fortunate is that most thieves are dopers and/or not very bright and opportunists. And they would rather avoid a confrontation. Their goal is to grab whatever they can in a short period of time and get out of there and then turn their haul around quickly for cash. Therefore the stationary tools and older tools are probably safe, but the new electronics, jewelry, etc. are prime targets.

One might think that night time is the most likely time when thieves would strike. However, in Ohio where I live, a burglary committed when a person is home earns bonus points for the thief at sentencing. Therefore, many residential burglaries happen during daylight hours when a thief believes no one is home. This profile is, I believe, generally correct, but of course there are those who do not fit this profile - thankfully fewer than the majority.

Security monitoring systems, cameras, and dogs are all deterrents to would be thieves. Guns are good for ending a threat to life, but offer many disadvantages and great care must be exercised when in the home. Kids are very curious.

Here are a few other things that can be done:

1. Never enter the home if it appears the property has or may have been burglarized. The thief could still be in the home.

2. Ensure there is good lightening around the property. Evil hates the light.

3. Keep landscaping trimmed, especially around windows and doors. Also ensure a clear view to the front door when you are pulling in the driveway.

4. Keep windows and doors locked. This is obvious if you are leaving the house. However there are surprisingly few people who keep windows and doors locked when at home.

5. Establish and maintain a good relationship with your neighbors. In a case where I suspected an attempted burglary of my home, I notified my neighbors as well as making a police report.

6. Whenever you suspect someone tried to enter your home, report it to the police. They are probably working a string of burglaries, could increase patrols, and your report could otherwise be helpful.

7. When away for a few days, stop the paper and the mail. Use timers to control lights inside the house regularly, even when at home. Keep the porch lights on at night and during the day, especially for a month or so before leaving the home for a period of time. Whiles thieves tend to be dumb, some are smart enough to drive around looking for homes where it appears the homeowners are on vacation. A porch light normally off during the day and then it is on all day long is a tip off. Dusk to dawn LED motion lights are a good alternative to leaving outdoor lights on 24 hour a day.

8. Have a locksmith come to the house and upgrade your locks. His locks are better than those at the home center, all locks can be keyed the same, and reinforcing can be added. Deadbolts with 1" throws are needed. If the locksmith is not called, reinforce the strike plates and replace all the screws in the door, jam and hinges with heavy screws long enough to penetrate 1" into the framing. Also flush mounted dead bolts at the top and bottom (at the floor) door edges are good but may not be very practical. Nonetheless the flush mounted deadbolts can defeat a spreader bar used to jack the center of the door opening just enough for the door to swing open.

Ensure a sliding glass door cannot be lifted out of its tracks when closed (some can be). Sliding doors and double hung windows can be secured close with a long dowel wedged between the door or window and frame. Breaking the glass becomes the only way in. Many thieves do not like making noise and do not want to cut themselves.

9. Take stock in what you have. An exhaustive inventory of everything you have could be handy in the aftermath of a burglary, but is indispensable in the event of a fire. I have taken photos of my possessions, put them on two memory sticks, gave one to a relative for safe keeping and I kept the other. The copy of these pics on the computer could disappear with the computer in a theft. And this inventory should be updated at least annually.

Also, engraving at least high target, high value items with a number but not a social security number (perhaps the reverse of a birthday) on could be helpful to law enforcement. It makes it easier for police to identify a recovered item as stolen and return it to the owner.

10. Steps could be taken to protect any electronic records on the computer. Sensitive files that contain personally identifying information like the social security number or tax records should be encrypted. Inexpensive encryption software is available and easy to use. Also any important files on the computer should be backed up on a device that it not likely to be found during a quick rifling of the house. If the computer is taken, at least you retain your important files and the thief will have a hard time viewing your personally identifying info.

11. Seek help of professionals. You may find the police more than happy to speak with you about what specific steps you can take to reduce your risk of being hit again. Also your insurance company may have resources that could be helpful.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Insurance agents recommend noisy alarm systems with cell phone backup. Most thieves won't stick around long when the horns and flashing lights start up.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Monitored alarm system, here. They're garbage because one can get in and out fast enough to avoid the police, but the point is to advertise with stickers and signs in a way that makes the neighbors appear to be softer targets. Then there are the cameras. Finally: the X factor. Didn't know that I had it 'til a power outage and the lady down the block came to me for help breaking into her locked home: "you have always struck me as one who can get into a house and take care of yourself." Why I had no idea that I had that kind of stage presence, but it must be the natural no-nonsense swagger of a Detroit native who landed in suburbia.

Be tough. Harden the target. And let it be known that anyone caught hanging around or prying will get the living f#@$ beat out of them if things go missing.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I personally live in a city (~100,000 people) that wanders up and down between #1 and #4 for the safest city of its size. Most of my neighbors are retired, so we have eyes on the neighborhood all the time. You never know when Mrs MacGuillicuddy is going to be awake- it could be at 2 AM. She's one paranoid little old lady! That, and I have lights on and cameras taking pictures of you when you walk by.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

They would disturb Fluffy, an that would be bad for them. LOL


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

S&W 357mag. and a Ruger 9mm! or I let the Wife have at em!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I flood my shop with natural gas when I leave, the striker plate is made from an old file, the latch bolt is made from flint.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

There is only so much you can do, most of which has been suggested. I live in the country and probably fear such things less than most. Even so, I keep the shop locked thought that wasn't always the case. Another thing about my place is that we are back about 600 feet or so from the road…not an easy in/out that most thieves are looking for. But given the choices above, I think I'd go for an unmonitored alarm system that simply screams to high hell when the break in occurs. The thieves won't stick around with all the noise, and that is likely to be one of the more economical options.


----------



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

> Twelve gauge. String from the door knob to the trigger. I killed two raccoons and a feral hog last year.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Bad idea if you kill a person breaking in. It's called a mantrap, and is in and of itself against the law. If it works as you describe on the would-be robber, you will end up in prison yourself, regardless of the evil intent of the dead guy.

Around here, we believe that if the robbers come in and look around, they will likely leave a contribution…

JBrow has it right; lots of light and noise.

That said, around here we don't call 911…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Get a new doormat.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

I live next door to a Police Officer, he drives his patrol car home when he's off shift.
I recently watched a YouTube video on how easy it is to open a garage door. I put a couple of vice grips on the door track. I only open the garage door when I'm moving something large, in or out. Mostly I bring stuff through the house via the front door. Opening the garage door shows the world what I have in the shop.
I have a list of my tools with the serial number, I have my initiale scratched on them too. 
I have worked hard to have the stuff I own, I don't want some puke meth head stealing my things…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> I flood my shop with natural gas when I leave, the striker plate is made from an old file, the latch bolt is made from flint.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


THAt made me LOL !


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

We live in the country, my shop is in my barn and its about a 2 minute walk from the road which discourages thieves I hope, the house is a bit closer and we were broken into once about 5 years ago.
The police came into our yard two nights before the break-in, told us there had been a complaint, and we would have to make sure our dogs were locked up. Two days later, our house was robbed… Apparently thieves are getting smarter. Dogs were in the barn.

Back to shop security -
When I am away, inside the barn is a Rottweiler that barks and growls when anyone approaches the building (more likely to kill you by licking you and trying to get petted) but it does sound fierce.

Locked doors only keep honest people out. I agree with previous posts, get a dog, and make sure it is visible in your yard.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Id say a loud security system is best, once it goes off they know they better get out quick. I have a 100lb german shepherd, she's good for when I'm home along with my guns. Don't think I trust her enough if someone broke in while we are gone, I've come home during the day before I usually do and she was fast asleep haha.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you think it is bad here, it is much worse in other countries. Imagine a place where people steal your garbage cans, wiper blades on your car and anything (and I mean anything) left outside. My brother-in-law lives in Chile and had his garbage can stolen, not once, but anytime he put the garbage out. He instead started putting his garbage in plastic trash bags and placed them outside for pickup. What he discovered next day was; someone dumped the garbage and stole the bags. I have visited there many years ago and I saw for myself how it is. I don't have a problem where I live. I live in a rural area on 8 acres and 1/4 mile off the road. My shop is locked when not in use. my son who lives next door has a shop, but it is semi open. He has 2 dogs that roam freely on our properties. We also rely on S&W for backup if needed. Thank God for the 2nd amendment.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Around here, they will break in just to steal the guns. They like cars and vans for the CDs left in the tray.

Garage now has a motion senser with spotlight…...

Shop is in the basement, rather hard to find in the dark…thieves don't like things lit up…


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

200lbs of fur.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> S&W 357mag. and a Ruger 9mm! or I let the Wife have at em!
> 
> - Andre


That's not good protection unless there is someone ALWAYS home.

In my state which is very liberal on gun laws is going to send you to jail if you shoot

someone and you life is not in danger. You can't use deadly force just for thefts.

But have no fear I'll bring you a blow up doll when you're in prison.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

Most has already been said, but thieves are rather stupid and cowardly. Anything that can ruffle them a bit usually sends them off to the neighbors. Things like Motion activated lighting, surveillance cameras, and noisy dogs are probably the most effective. But I just wanted to add that anything that requires electricity should have a good battery backup system in case the stupids cut your power.

Wayne


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been pretty lucky to date. No alarm system, just normal locks on the doors and I have big 4'x4' windows that would make easy entry if broken.

We have always had a couple of dogs though. I think that helps.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Man you got me worried now…really sorry to hear of your break-in.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> S&W 357mag. and a Ruger 9mm! or I let the Wife have at em!
> 
> - Andre


You own handguns in Alberta?

I remember a big sign going from Detroit to Windsor that said handguns illegal in Canada. Did that change?


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

fence American bulldog cameras and from there if you want to mess with the owner with anger and mental issues good luck.. took about a year but we cleaned up are neighborhood one chronic at a time


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Come into my house and your ankles are HISTORY ! 
.
.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I like a sign in the window that says, "Doris, be careful, the snake got out." For your car, add the words, "and I think he may be under the seat."

If you can't afford or don't want to keep a dog, a sound-activated recording of a big, loud dog barking angrily.

In my shop, I have a man door facing the house, and double wide doors opening into the carport, accessible from the alley. I keep lumber and crap piled against that door (visible through the polycarbonate windows) that would deter anyone from trying to get in there. The crap isn't piled there intentionally though, it's just my sloppy housekeeping.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I live in Texas, with a neighborhood full of ****************************************. Do I need to say more?

Seriously though, LOUD mean sounding dog that lunges at doors, and entry points if so much as a squirrel ventures into the yard, LOUD alarm system with WiFi and cellular backup, and Mossberg 500 pump action with 00 shot. We come and go a lot at various times and there are always vehicles in my drive, and to top it off, the neighbor 3 doors down is a Sherriffs deputy.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

haaaa joe ive been bitten by 2 of those hotdogs they can be vicous


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Pet dogs may or may not be a deterrent but a trained security dog is a VERY effective deterrent. The protected area needs to be fenced and signs posted warning of the security dog. OR the dog can be turned loose in the shop every night when you leave.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

These won't stop theft, but do offer a bit of poetic justice:
When you change the oil, put the old stuff in the bottles the new stuff came in, and leave them where they can be easily targeted.

When you buy a new tool, electronic item, etc., open the box from the bottom, remove the item(s), replace with bricks or other crap you wish to get rid of, to simulate the weight of the item(s). Use ingenuity to center the weight and to keep it from shifting or making noise when the package is moved. Seal the box, turn upright, and leave out where a thief will make off with it. By not opening the top, the box will appear to have never been opened.

Tools that no longer function (burned out/broken gears/etc.) and are not worth fixing, can be "disposed of" in this fashion. Same goes for dead appliances and electronics. Especially if they still look new or are easily cleaned up. Bonus points if you still have the boxes they came in.

Or just package some useless crap (or the contents of your dust collector's bag) in boxes wrapped like birthday gifts. Or like Christmas gifts during the holi-daze. Leave in the back of a pickup or in an unlocked vehicle. Make sure your vehicle does not contain any valuables, or that the vehicle is valuable itself. If you have a beater car/truck, use it.

No need to shoot, because the loot is moot.

Speaking of cars and valuables: Never save your home address in a GPS device. Crooks love those to death. While on the moot loot theme, maybe save the local police station's address as your home address. And another police station's addr. as a friends addr. And a third as a relative's addr., and an armed *********************************** friend's addr. as Grandma's addr, etc.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> S&W 357mag. and a Ruger 9mm! or I let the Wife have at em!
> 
> - Andre
> 
> ...


Big misconception! at least out here in the west, (British Columbia excluded) half of the people I know have guns.
Not allowed to carry handguns, like I said no need for the guns the Wife's Irish and Scottish and will tear them to shreds if they get her house messy! Besides look at my profile Picture, you want to mess with that 15 lb. Killer Poodle?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I found big (100#), loves to bark at strangers dog to be very effective. Several saves on my contractor's van, one save on my kid's Mustang and one save on the house.

Engraving tools with state and driver's license number is effective in getting a conviction and recovery. Not that it much matters, property criminals are in jail for such a short duration it is little more than a mini vacation. They can return for a refill while out on bail they are awaiting trial. Provable second hit can cause bail to be revoked ;-)

The down side of marking tools is it is easy to count how many times they are stolen ;-( That can be a bit depressing.

Electric fences work well outside the city limits but warning signs must be posted. City's can have ordinances banning them ;-(

Expect them to return in 2 weeks to a month after a good hit. They know most of us will have insurance replacements by then.

Since all the movies preambles say piracy is not a victimless crime, why are all other property crimes victimless?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Live in a Castle and if any undesirables come drop the drawbridge on them!!

Otherwise all of the above, and ….also *do not* post a picture of your workshop and accompanying address on LJs

I sus ed out one of our LJs building a workshop, google earthed the location took a screen shot and then sent it to him for verification.

It was his place alright, just goes to show! no real harm done in this case I was in Australia and he was in New Mexico.


----------



## HermitStudio (Jun 25, 2015)

So many "guns" in the answers here, glossing over "I came home to my house to find my rear door kicked in and my house ransacked." Would those guns have been of any use in that scenario or are they more likely in the hands of the burglar now? Oh, they were in a gun safe? So much for immediate self-defense…

The real answers, to my mind, are a solid structure, secure portals, and yeah, a dog. Alarms as a deterrent and, well, an alarm. The goal is not to make the structure 100% secure, but to make it difficult to access - and so make other less secure targets more attractive.

Of course you could always go this route, just replace 'tenants' with 'burglar' and 'block of flats' with workshop 




View on YouTube


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I use a whole house alarm with motion, glass breakage, perimeter entry alarms on everything. I do have a basement walk-in that has an instant siren if you move the door more than a couple inches. That is on 24/7 and we just put up with it when we have to go in. Once you stop moving the door it stops. Signs outside on both front and back. I also have a sign on my phone wire box that states I have cell backup alarms, and cutting the phone wires will alert police, which I paid extra for.

I do have motion spotlights at night, but I had a friend who had his trailer holding his John Deere tractors for his part-time mowing service stripped of all equipment from his privacy fenced in back yard.. Didn't take the trailer, just the tractors and weed whackers. When the police came to investigate - he told them he had the outdoor motion lights. 
The police said that was nice, it made it easier for them to see while they stole the stuff while he and his wife slept on peacefully on the other end of the house…

So he now had to move one of his antique cars, (ironically in his alarmed garage 10' away from the trailer), into a storage facility so he can store his mowing trailer in the garage. 
They did though, recover one of the mowers, because he was smart enough to have etched numbers in odd positions on the tractor, and repainted them to look like factory stamps. Clever!

I also keep an outdoor spotlight on a timer that shines on my front doors. No thief likes light at night.

Finally, I keep a loaded Taurus Judge on my nightstand next to my head. I keep it loaded with .410's and 45 Colt shells. I sleep light, and almost anything wakes me. Curse and a blessing both.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

My neighbor called last night and told me that a house just down the street from us was broken into yesterday. He said they took a window out. Now I have to find out exactly what happened.

I am going to review the security sensors I have and may step it up a notch.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I do not think it is a good idea to describe too many details of a security system on the internet, but I cannot resist showing off my system:


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

My dog humps everyone who enters the property except for the postman and the UPS guy.


----------



## Jeff2016 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your plight David, that is the worst feeling in the world! It happened to us several years ago.
I didn't like the idea of an alarm system cost and monthly payments, so I installed bells on both entry doors, large bushes under the lowest windows of the house and upgraded dog size. Since my shop shares a common wall with the house (but no door between the 2) the door to the shop is right off the back door of the house. A couple of large 100 watt lights out there means not enough shadow for a mosquito to hide in.
I found the best way to use the dogs is to make sure the entire world knows they live here. Any sounds from outside and our smallest dog (about 110 lbs) sounds off. Haven't even had so much as a stray foot print in the yard since


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> I do not think it is a good idea to describe too many details of a security system on the internet, but I cannot resist showing off my system:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny Chuck! I've seen gates where folks have used $100 worth of logging chain and then put a "Dollar Store" padlock on it !


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

My next door neighbor is a deputy sheriff and yet someone still tried to break-in even with two large dogs guarding the place. The perpetrators shot one of the dogs while fleeing. The sheriff said the dogs were the best defense as security systems are easily beaten. They also said the thieves must have known about the dogs and that they rarely if ever attempt a robbery where there is a dog, much less 2 of them.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Locally monitored security system with door, window and motion sensors, and three Standard Poodles. Okay, I know the poodles don't count, but I used to have two Great Danes and an English Mastiff that I can assure you were a hundred times more effective than any security system.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I always say "locks are for honest people." So are gun laws by the way. 
So I would get a good dead bolt and use it, a video system that uploads the pictures would be great for criminal prosecution. When I moved into my shop the garage had big street side windows and easy access to the street, so we made a 6' high fence with pointed tops and I spray painted the shop windows. An audible alarm system works great even if it isn't hooked to the police it might get the neighbors attention and also might detour the crook. Sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------



## mountainaxe (Jul 17, 2011)

ADT security system…alarmed motion sensor…ADT signs posted around building. Windows/doors covered when I'm not working.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Pictures, Pictures, pictures and a good alarm system
Also don't leave garage door to the street open as it shows thieves what you have
Also have good insurance.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Typical monitored alarm system, but I don't depend on that. 
INSURANCE!!
Come in and take what you want, it's not worth having a confrontation with an armed thief, 
even if you are Mr Badass with the 12 gauge.
I don't want to be anywhere around.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Outdoor motion lights, a locked door and insurance. I don't feel the need to get all Yosemite Sam about it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I took a bunch of notes watching Home Alone and implemented most of them. It's all good.


----------



## Bruce1963 (Feb 27, 2016)

Like Bill White; I do have weapons and a steel door. But I do have neighbors who have been troublesome to the neighborhood in the past. Fortunately, I am an over-protective father and thus; the owners of predatory dogs, and the bad neighbors with thieves for kids and drug dealers for parents learned long ago (knock on wood-pun intended) that I make a huge stink over stuff happening in the neighborhood that does not conform to the decency of us all. My reputation, I guess is my best deterrent.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Insurance companies are bigger robbers than the people who steal your stuff.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a Pitt Bull with AIDS.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

^Too Funny^


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Insurance companies are bigger robbers than the people who steal your stuff.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


LOL too funny. Readin', writin', spellin' all problems for him.

We had a little riot problem in B'more last year and a coworker was suggesting all those businesses would go out of bidness 'cause nobody has riot insurance. I said I did, I had received my yearly contract from my insurance company a few weeks before and scanned the exclusions for any changes, so I had recently seen that I had riot insurance. I had to bring the page in to prove in.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

For my last shop, I installed the door backward. The harder it's kicked, the more it's closed. As far as pulling hinge pins go, a nail sticking out about 3/8" to 1/2" of one hole in each hinge, with a hole in the door to accommodate it, stops the door from coming off when they are pulled.

Be sure to advertise the fact you have security. Even if you don't, consider advertising it. Let me put it this way: If you point a gun at me, I am not going to argue with you as to whether or not it's loaded.

If you want a bit extra con against bad guys, make some "magnetic switches" with twisted lead coming out of them. Mount them to the window frame and glass in obvious places and run the twisted lead just out of sight.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

What can beat a guard dog? A crook with doggie treats. The thief could even make off with the dog. Or so I've read. About a thief who stole a pickup and its owner's dog (P-bull or R-weiler; cannot remember which).


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

This is alot of good information about how to secure your shop, too bad this thread is getting ready to be closed


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I thought about making a pipe about the size of a 12 gauge barrel that pokes out of a port hole when motion activated, but what if the cops respond and demand the device surrender when they approach? This could be a big mistake to come home and find the SWAT Team in a stand off with a motion activated pipe ;-(


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

lot of great suggestions here.
when it comes to your shop, IF someone were to be breaking in to steal your power tools, they:
know you
have been in your shop
or are pros and have been casin the place.

i dont think i have any suggestions to add to whats been suggested for security, but do have one to help stop theives knowin whats in your home:
when ya get a new tv,computer, stereo..
tear the boxes down and put them in a trash can. cant say how often(just about weekly) i see tv,computer, stereo,etc boxes on trash day and think," look at that! their advertising for the theives!"


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Come into my house and your ankles are HISTORY !
> .
> .
> 
> ...


hell yes!! my lil weiner/chihuahua mutt gets cujo crazy at some people. i got to watch the UPS driver go fallin backwards off our porch last summer when he didnt know pete was sittin in the chair by the window(which it 2' from the door) watching him come up to the door. his foot hit the porch and pete went cujo.
scared the helloutta him!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

For one thing *do not post your shop on Lumber Jocks*.
Years ago, I did post my shop on LJ, a few days later I received a PM with a Google map telling very exactly where was my shop and all the tool inside. 
I immediately had this information removed from LJs


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> For one thing *do not post your shop on Lumber Jocks*.
> Years ago, I did post my shop on LJ, a few days later I received a PM with a Google map telling very exactly where was my shop and all the tool inside.
> I immediately had this information removed from LJs
> 
> - b2rtch


I tell people all of the time - go in to the settings on your phone and turn off the location services for your camera.

I frequently see people post photos of their shops/garages with maps embedded. People on here post images of thousands of dollars worth of tools. People on cycling forums post pics of bikes worth several thousand dollars. Usually the people on photography forums are already up to speed on EXIF data and they take steps to ensure it's minimal, but some still slip through the cracks at times, too. It's pretty careless.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Bill, Good advice but I did not use a cell phone, just normal pictures.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> Bill, Good advice but I did not use a cell phone, just normal pictures.
> 
> - b2rtch


Cell phones are, far and away, the biggest culprits, but some of the cameras made within the last couple of generations of hardware also have GPS data embedded in their EXIF; if your camera has that ability, turn it off or, if you want the location data for other reasons, learn how to strip the EXIF for photos that you upload.

If it's not embedded GPS that's tattling on you, then it's going to come down to having buildings/landmarks, distinctive enough for a local, in your photo; that kind of risk is exceptionally low.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I came to this site to be my self, with freedom of thought and speech. I truly think this site is turning to turn into a "Jerry Springer woodworking forum. The big names don't post here; example Check out Todd Clippengers recent video post. In conclusion, I promise that I will not join the cast of characters out of the "Gremlin's" movie. KINDNESS
Keep in mind the the quote that Todd Clippenger coined "Share the Love- Share the Knowledge". and I believe that this post was about a loss that woodworkers fear that could happen to them. My regards to you my woodworking brother.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Per the heading for the thread, the post was a question about how others protect their shops. To that, I can only add ????



> I came to this site to be my self, with freedom of thought and speech. I truly think this site is turning to turn into a "Jerry Springer woodworking forum. The big names don t post here; example Check out Todd Clippengers recent video post. In conclusion, I promise that I will not join the cast of characters out of the "Gremlin s" movie. KINDNESS
> Keep in mind the the quote that Todd Clippenger coined "Share the Love- Share the Knowledge". and I believe that this post was about a loss that woodworkers fear that could happen to them. My regards to you my woodworking brother.
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


----------



## Patch2020 (Jan 1, 2015)

A few months ago a neighbor(I use the term loosely) helped himself to my boat motor and some of my air tools land sanders. The responding officer told me the best thing to do was set up a tree stand and shoot the +*&^ out of him if he came back. My wife made me promise not to kill him so I have him a little surprise waiting. 36 BIG treble hooks in a net pattern on 50lb test fishing line tied to a tree on the hill he came down. He'll still be there when I get there, whenever I decide to cut him loose. The sucky thing is there was a trail from the door of my shop, up the hill directly to his house and the detective says that is not enough evidence to go search his place. His Daddy would shoot him if he were still alive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Booby Traps Law & Legal Definition

A booby trap may be defined as any concealed or camouflaged device designed to cause bodily injury when triggered by any action of a person making contact with the device. This term includes guns, ammunition, or explosive devices attached to trip wires or other triggering mechanisms, sharpened stakes, nails, spikes, electrical devices, lines or wires with hooks attached, and devices for the production of toxic fumes or gases.

If a person sets up such a trap to protect his/her property, he/she will be liable for any injury or death even to an unwanted intruder such as a burglar. It is illegal to set a booby trap on one's own property to prevent intruders.

The Geneva Convention, which applies to law governing wars, deals with booby traps as follows:

Without prejudice to the rules of international law applicable in armed conflict relating to treachery and perfidy, it is prohibited in all circumstances to use:

a. any booby-trap in the form of an apparently harmless portable object which is specifically designed and constructed to contain explosive material and to detonate when it is disturbed or approached, or

b. booby-traps which are in any way attached to or associated with:

1. internationally recognized protective emblems, signs or signals;

2. sick, wounded or dead persons;

3. burial or cremation sites or graves;

4. medical facilities, medical equipment, medical supplies or medical transportation;

5. children's toys or other portable objects or products specially designed for the feeding, health, hygiene, clothing or education of children;

6. food or drink;

7. kitchen utensils or appliances except in military establishments, military locations or military supply depots;

8. objects clearly of a religious nature;

9. historic monuments, works of art or places or worship which constitute the cultural or spiritual heritage of peoples;

10. animals or their carcasses.

It is prohibited in all circumstances to use any booby-trap which is designed to cause superfluous injury or necessary suffering."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Personal theift is a violation of one's person and we know this, We must be ever vigilant with our security. necessary precautions need to be met within the law and our financial budget.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2009)

i have a VERY limited income so i cant spend money on high end security so i have bought a few 'fake security' items from harbor freight such as a keypad that i mounted next to my door and a security camera mounted nearby pointing at my door. both have a blinking light which adds to the realism and the touchpad has different tones for each number pressed.

i know it might be dumb but who knows, it might just deter someone?

as for you, real cameras have come down in price over the years and ebay is the best place to look as there are so many that everyone competes for your business so you will find some awesome prices!

and if that dont work, then place a couple claymore mines inside your shop facing the door for the dumb SOB when he steps inside.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Probably as effective as real cameras. All the videos of thieves shown on TV news are too far away and too low lighting to ID the suspect anyway ;-( Add a beware of dog sign and a water bowl that you keep clean and full and you got it ;-)

BTW, HF driveway alerts are great. I leave an alert station outside where they can hear it. I really don't want the [email protected][email protected]$ there when I go investigate. The only false alarms I have had with them is low, rising sun shining into the sensor. All other alarms have been the real deal. They need to be set so small animals do not trigger them. I give HF driveway alerts credit for 2 saves. Probably the same guy 2 weeks apart. I my experience, a high percentage of scumbags will return in 2 weeks to 1 month for a 2nd attempt if unsuccessful or for a refill if they were successful ;-(


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

thick Plexiglas over all your shop windows will help with window break ins.even if they have long drywall screws to mount the Plexiglas,it's hard to break and they don't carry screw guns.the longer and noisy the entry is, the less likely they will bother.you can also buy fake this property is protected buy xxx alarm company.they will move to a easier target.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

Get a house in a good neighborhood with only one way in and out.

And don't show off your stuff to anyone-that's a big one. Even your nice neighbors might tell someone who will tell someone's junkie kid about the guy with all the pawnable tools.


----------

